# Celpip



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Dear fellowers,

I was researching a possibility to sit for CELPIP test instead of IELTS, as it's CBT and should offer more flexibility is solving questions.

Anyone with previous experience with this test? Any testing materials to recommend ?

Regards,,,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Until recently, you could only sit the CELPIP exam in Canada... given the diversity of the people who post on this branch, it's not likely that many have taken that test - at least they were _in_ Canada already when they sat the exam and likely no longer in need of posting here regularly.

As for test preparation materials, I would suggest that you either look on the CELPIP website or do a Google search for CELPIP study guides.

Personally, I'd go for the materials offered on the CELPIP instead of some anonymous third party supplier - they (CELPIP) are the ones who will administer the exam, so they'd be best able to give you hints on how to prepare.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Until recently, you could only sit the CELPIP exam in Canada... given the diversity of the people who post on this branch, it's not likely that many have taken that test - at least they were _in_ Canada already when they sat the exam and likely no longer in need of posting here regularly.
> 
> As for test preparation materials, I would suggest that you either look on the CELPIP website or do a Google search for CELPIP study guides.
> 
> Personally, I'd go for the materials offered on the CELPIP instead of some anonymous third party supplier - they (CELPIP) are the ones who will administer the exam, so they'd be best able to give you hints on how to prepare.


That does explain the limited variety of content available in google. CELPIP offer their own training material which is very limited in volume and wont possibly provide sufficient content for preparation.

Regards,,,


----------

